# Slim's Detailing Spot Polisher Kit



## valvedoctor46 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey peeps. As per title. Anyone on here used or have this kit ? I'm part way through machine polishing(2 stage) and ceramic coating my TT. I'm now in need of a smaller machine than the DAS 6 pro (that has served me well), so I can tackle the front wings and lower bumpers as they have some intricate spots to get into. I did enquire about the Proxxon piece of kit but the guy who sells them on Ebay told me to steer clear !! Any info much appreciated before I decide to shell out my hard earned on the Slims set up. Thanks in advance.


----------

